# Ultrasound guided common femoral artery access



## Cuteyr (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello..

Please help on coding the below chart
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ultrasound was used to localize and assess the vascularity of the right groin.
under direct US guidance, the Rt common femoral artery was accessed with a micro puncture set.
Standard over the wire exchange was performed and a 5 French catheter was advanced into the common femoral artery for medication delivery. Catheter was sutured in place.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Should I code 36140-RT,76937-26 for this?


Thanks


----------

